# IELTS Exemption



## zooter80 (Jul 14, 2012)

Hi,

I've been looking at 457 IELTS exemption and here is what the text says:

You do not need to show that you meet this requirement if any of the following apply to you:

Your nominated occupation does not need a level of English language proficiency for grant of registration, licence or membership, and:
-- your nominated occupation is a highly skilled occupation that is on the gazetted list of English language exempt occupations
See: IMMI 12/048 English Language Exemptions

If I follow IMMI 12/048 link (http://www.comlaw.gov.au/Details/F2012L01275), here is what it says:

SPECIFY for the purposes of the meaning of “exempt applicant” under subclause 457.223(11) of Schedule 2 to the Regulations, the following classes of applicants to be an exempt applicant

(c) applicants who are:

(i) the subject of an approved nomination and the application for approval of the nomination was made on or after 1 July 2010 in an occupation that does not require a level of English language competency for grant (however described) of registration, licence or membership; and

(ii) nominated in the application for approval of nomination in an occupation for an approved position in an occupation that is in ANZSCO Major Groups 1, 2, 4, 5,6, Sub-Major Group 31 or Unit Group 3993; 

I fall under ANZSCO code 149212 which falls under Major Group 1 and I don't need any registration, license or membership to do my job (Call Center Manager)

So does this mean I'm exempt from IELTS test? I do have 5 years of Secondary education in English, but I need transcript from the school and university which means running around which I'm trying to prevent

Please guide me whether my interpretation of the above is correct or wrong

Thanks


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

You are exempt from providing an IELTS transcript but you still need to provide another form of proof that you meet the functional english requirement, and that unfortunately, does require you to obtain a letter from your university to confirm that the medium of instruction was english.

I would suggest that you obtain the letter from your university and attach it to your application as ultimately, the CO will ask for it, so it is better to have it upfront as opposed to running around in a mad panic later on.


----------



## zooter80 (Jul 14, 2012)

Thanks Maz, but I'm still in a little doubt. Any other members who get 475 visa from India, can you please comment on whether you needed to attach a letter from university or school to prove that you have functional English knowledge?

The reason I'm asking is that my marksheets are all in English, doesn't that prove that the medium of instruction was English? Secondly, I'll be nominating my wife as dependent, so it would mean getting a letter from her university too...And unfortunately we're both living in a city that is different from where we did our studies


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

That's why you need a letter - the university actually needs to WRITE and CONFIRM that the medium of instruction was english. Attaching marksheets does not prove anything other than you have a marksheet printed in English.

Have a look at DIAC's requirements - you need your university to confirm the details required by DIAC and as you will see, a marksheet on its own is NOT sufficient.
English language requirements

The requirements are the same regardless of which country you are from (unless you come from the five countries exempt) and unfortunately, you will have to contact your university to obtain the information required by DIAC OR sit the IELTS test.


----------



## zooter80 (Jul 14, 2012)

@Maz25 -- don't want to argue with your logic. But the very same link you've provided mentions the following cases as exempt:

You do not need to show that you meet this requirement if any of the following apply to you:

* You are to be paid a salary that exceeds the English language requirement exempt amount and the grant of the visa is in the interests of Australia. This amount is currently set at a gross base salary of AUD92 000 excluding all deductions.

* Your nominated occupation does not need a level of English language proficiency for grant of registration, licence or membership, and:
--you are a passport holder from Canada, New Zealand, the Republic of Ireland, the United Kingdom or the United States of America

--your nominated occupation is a highly skilled occupation that is on the gazetted list of English language exempt occupations
See: IMMI 12/048 English Language Exemptions

So, per my understanding if am offered a salary >=92,000$ OR I'm part of the exempt list and don't need a registration, there is no reason for the CO to ask for proof of English proficieny

Worst case, I can easily clear the IELTS test and may be easier though costlier option


----------



## footinmouth (Jun 10, 2012)

zooter80 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've been looking at 457 IELTS exemption and here is what the text says:
> 
> ...


hi Zooter,
I believe you are right. 

The key requirement here is _*an occupation that does not require a level of English language competency for grant (however described) of registration, licence or membership;*_

I believe as long as your Assessing authorities do not request for a English language test for skills assessment you should be fine. however to be sure you can contact VETASSESS in your case.

I am sure there will be enough people on the forum who have been transferred by their employers from their home location to Australia. They would be able to confirm if they required a Proof of English language skills.

I am not the expert on this so cannot say with conviction if you are right here. 

Footinmouth


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

I don't think having mark-sheets in English necessarily means medium of instruction was English. I have a 10th Certificate in English although my medium of instruction was Punjabi. 



zooter80 said:


> Thanks Maz, but I'm still in a little doubt. Any other members who get 475 visa from India, can you please comment on whether you needed to attach a letter from university or school to prove that you have functional English knowledge?
> 
> The reason I'm asking is that my marksheets are all in English, doesn't that prove that the medium of instruction was English? Secondly, I'll be nominating my wife as dependent, so it would mean getting a letter from her university too...And unfortunately we're both living in a city that is different from where we did our studies


----------



## johnat21 (Jan 19, 2010)

I would imagine, as a call centre manager, you will be conversing in English? so I would recommend, to save time later that you should prove your proficiency in English at this early stage! 
It makes sense and why waste time arguing about it when you could have taken the time already to approach your former alma mater? The more evidence and credentials and information you provide now will ease the journey in the future, I would have thought that was glaringly obvious, no matter what the guidelines say, after all they are only guidelines!


----------



## zooter80 (Jul 14, 2012)

Thanks everybody, i think I'll get a transcript from my college stating that I studied in English to save time. If that fails/takes time, then I'll probably go the IELTS route


----------



## zooter80 (Jul 14, 2012)

Ok, I got some bad news that my school where I did my higher education (10th and 12th for Indian reference) is shut down 4 years ago. Even if I get a proof from my college that will be only 3 years and won't satisfy the 5 years requirement.

So, I'm gonna just hang tight and see if CO asks for proof of English and if he does I have no choice but to take IELTS. Or maybe I can take IELTS in advance to avoid this. I have to think about it as IELTS result comes in 13 days and to take exam will be another week. So almost 20 days will be gone...


----------



## ebyoct82 (Aug 18, 2010)

in the application, i have filled only the university name for my wife. can i submit letter from college for medium of instruction?. or i have to get this from university?. The college name is mentioned in the mark sheet.


----------



## johnat21 (Jan 19, 2010)

If a degree is her highest qualification then that is the one that should be ratified.


----------



## ebyoct82 (Aug 18, 2010)

johnat21 said:


> If a degree is her highest qualification then that is the one that should be ratified.


From college or university? as i mention only university in Application


----------



## johnat21 (Jan 19, 2010)

Wherever her degree is from, usually a university no?


----------

